# Problem with weather bar



## billybuntus (27 Jul 2011)

Hi chaps,

Just bought a new house and on one of my many to do lists is to replace the back door thresh and install some form of weather bar. Currently water runs (enough too form two small puddles when it rains) down the gaps between the thresh and masonry so my first task is too replace the thresh and mastic up the gaps which will hopefully semi resolve the issue.

The next issue is installing some form of weather bar. I obviously can't install a traditional bar (or can I?) so I've been looking at the compression types but I'm not sure how effective it will be.

Ideas please, not involving messing about with the tiles though.

Back door closed






Back door open





Close up showing gap under weather bar (this meets the face of the step when closed)






From outside





Close up showing rot etc


----------



## joiner_sim (27 Jul 2011)

It is hard for me to see looking at those pictures, exactly whats going on. But I'm guessing this.... inside the door the floor level is lower than the step outside?

This is the main reason water is coming in. The step is allowing it to flow inwards rather than outwards. My guess is the step SHOULD be bevelled to flow water outwards rather than inwards. However, this is now not really possible... short of having a go...!

Firstly, does the weather bar have a drip groove about 5mm inwards underneath? If it doesn't this is allowing water to come inwards also. So take it off and get it grooved. You may find that could fix the problem altogether!

If the drip groove is not the answer, then as you've said, some sort of threshold strip is what you need. I'm not familiar with the products available so you'd have to have a look around or wait for further advice on the forum.

Hope that goes someway to help you.....


----------



## billybuntus (27 Jul 2011)

joiner_sim":sgffrxs8 said:


> It is hard for me to see looking at those pictures, exactly whats going on. But I'm guessing this.... inside the door the floor level is lower than the step outside?
> 
> This is the main reason water is coming in. The step is allowing it to flow inwards rather than outwards. My guess is the step SHOULD be bevelled to flow water outwards rather than inwards. However, this is now not really possible... short of having a go...!
> 
> ...



The inside floor levels is around 3-4 inches lower than outside. I'm not sure how much bevelling the step will help as it already has a decent slope on it. The driving rain is my main problem.

Thanks for the tip on the groove, never thought of that I'll check...


----------



## promhandicam (27 Jul 2011)

I've just fitted one of these for a customer which seems to work quite well. You will need to trim about 15mm off the bottom of the door. If the threshold is quite uneven, it might be worth putting some silicone under the seal in addition to the seal that is already there.


----------



## Dibs-h (27 Jul 2011)

I've fitted one of these on my workshop door and considering it's very exposed - no issues at all with the driving rain. Also no seals in the bottom for foot traffic to affect.

http://www.exitex.com/WeatherBars/PartI ... rbarwbar_i

HIH

Dibs


----------



## kostello (28 Jul 2011)

i think short of cutting the door down to put a rebate in it you might be better to reduce the hiegth of the cill so it is flat and you can fit a mobility weather bar like this one: 

http://www.exitex.com/WeatherBars/PartI ... rbarwbar_i

they do loads of other ones in different designs...... so there is bound to be one to fit your situation.

good luck

sasha


----------



## promhandicam (28 Jul 2011)

Looking at it again, I don't think my or the other suggestions will work as your door is behind and below the threshold. I would have thought that what looks like the piece of wood that is fixed to the masonry in front of the bottom of the door needs to be replaced with something that will actually prevent the ingress of water and is a little higher than what is currently there combined with a new drip sill fixed higher up if possible, although it appears there is a catflap - on the outside :? which might make it difficult.


----------



## RogerS (28 Jul 2011)

If I understand the OP the problem is driving rain and that his profile is this...






and so he needs to fit something to fill the gap. Trouble is that that won;t be very effective and I think he needs something like this






The white bit maybe Aquamac or similar


----------



## Paul Chapman (28 Jul 2011)

billybuntus":3sc0mug3 said:


> The driving rain is my main problem.



Is there room outside to build a porch? It seems to me that with the different levels you are always going to have a problem unless you alter things considerably. A porch would stop much of the rain getting to the door in the first place.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## billybuntus (28 Jul 2011)

promhandicam":m2hzptsx said:


> Looking at it again, I don't think my or the other suggestions will work as your door is behind and below the threshold. I would have thought that what looks like the piece of wood that is fixed to the masonry in front of the bottom of the door needs to be replaced with something that will actually prevent the ingress of water and is a little higher than what is currently there combined with a new drip sill fixed higher up if possible, although it appears there is a catflap - on the outside :? which might make it difficult.



Excellent work, 10 points to that man  

The cat flap is just so there's not a hole in the outer skin of the door until I unscrew it and make a sheet of 1/4 ply to cover it and groove it so it looks right. (I've already over board the inside of the door).

I was thinking of some form of compression flat weather strip that would wedge under the weather board that's fixed to the door but unsure as to what's out there and if it would be of any use.


----------



## billybuntus (28 Jul 2011)

RogerS":2r39kxrw said:


> If I understand the OP the problem is driving rain and that his profile is this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got it in one.


----------



## billybuntus (28 Jul 2011)

Paul Chapman":6z5z7k28 said:


> billybuntus":6z5z7k28 said:
> 
> 
> > The driving rain is my main problem.
> ...



Not a bad idea, I think this with a combination of some sort of weather strip would sort it. But the porch will have to come next year (I have 100 other 'SWMBO priorities)


----------



## joiner_sim (28 Jul 2011)

Or just a canopy?


----------



## billybuntus (28 Jul 2011)

Yeah I think thats what was ameant by 'porch'?


----------



## Paul Chapman (28 Jul 2011)

No, I meant one with sides and a roof. You really want to keep the rain off the door, particularly at the bottom. Will also do a good job of keeping the rain off you while you're fumbling for your keys  

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## promhandicam (28 Jul 2011)

It might look a bit odd, but I guess you could fit one of the aluminium profiles mentioned above so that it worked on the bottom of the drip sill rather than on the bottom of the door. The one I linked to should work.


----------



## Tusses (28 Jul 2011)

a simple solution would be add cill plate or extend the threshold stone/casting inwards and raise the door bottom, so it becomes a conventional opening


----------



## promhandicam (28 Jul 2011)

Tusses":kwkdjp6h said:


> a simple solution would be add cill plate or extend the threshold stone/casting inwards and raise the door bottom, so it becomes a conventional opening



I quite agree but the op said:


> Ideas please, not involving messing about with the tiles though.



Also raising the bottom of the door is usually translated as cutting the bottom off of the door which unless only a small amount compromises the structural integrity of the door and it is likely to drop.


----------



## Tusses (29 Jul 2011)

but the tiles could stay in place. with the new cil / concrete on top with a damp proof strip protecting the tiles for future changes

I imagined the door would have some off the top too, and re-hung.

I did notice the small bottom rail, but we cant see the top from the pics.



Just an idea that might not have been considered


----------



## billybuntus (29 Jul 2011)

No more material could come off the bottom rail. Raising the door and putting in a higher step/cill may be a future solution but not at the moment. I'll have a think about it and report back with my 'fix'


----------

